# How To Revive Pressure Washer Hoses...



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, You know the problem, your pressure washer is old, still works, but the hose is all tangly with knots and twists, making a 6metre hose, about a 2metre hose!

So, what do you do, think its hopeless and go and splash out on a new hose!

Which can be expensive 

So, ive compiled a cheaper method, and simpler method than buying a new hose!



So Here We Go!​
Firstly, Remove the hose from your pressure washer, simply unscrew the nut, and pull the cable off, this sometimes can be tricky to twist it off as it may have been done up very tightly, or be held on by air pressure.

Next, take 2 buckets, fill one with cold water (the colder the better), and then fill the other with hot water, not to hot, u need to be able to put your hand in, you should be able to JUST about withstand the heat of the water :thumb;










Now, take the tangled hose, crumple it together into a bundle, and place the bundle into the HOT water bucket, hold it firmly in the bucket of HOT water for 1-3mins.










The time you leave it in the bucket for, depends on the hose thickness and make etc. It is ready to come out of the bucket when the hose is very soft and flexible :thumb:

Next, Feed the hose carefully through your hands, gently pulling out any knotting, twists and tangles.
This should be very very easy, as the hot water will have loosened and softened the rubber, making it a lot more flexible and easier for you too pull out imperfections in the hose! 

Look here how half of the hose (left) has been untangled, and the other half (right) still to be untangled :thumb: Quite a difference ey? 










You should repeat feeding it through your hands a few times to get rid of all the kinks and knots 

Next, Lay the hose out in a line, making sure the hose is relitevely straight, and at one end, put a weight on the hose, or get someone to put a foot on, here ive used 2x gallon bottle's :thumb:










Now, go to the other end of the hose, put your foot on the very end, and pull tight so the hose is taught very tight, hold this position for 3-4mins, after this the hose should stay perfectly straight without your foot on!










After streching for a few mins :thumb:










Ok, so now your hose is straight, we need to stop the reaction between the rubber and the hot water :thumb:

So, here's where the bucket of COLD water comes in :thumb:

Place your bucket down at one end of the hose, then gradually very very slowly, feed the hose through your hands in the bucket, so that the whole hose passes through the bucket, making sure that any knots are REMOVED before putting the hose through the bucket :thumb:










Repeat this process until the hose is cold, is difficult to knot or twist, and stays straight and no knots aren't inflicted!

Then you should be left with a straight, unknotted hose, that will stay like that for some time! :thumb:

And before using the pressure washer, without removing the hose just give it a quick dunk in hot water to loosen it up to prevent knotting :thumb:










Back on with my new hose extension :thumb:










Thanks for Reading! Gaz :thumb:  :buffer: :car:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice idea Gaz so bright for someone so young


----------



## Kryptonic (Sep 26, 2006)

top idea  nice one mate


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

top idea.

Another tip is to put it away properly and carefully coil it all up and this should stop it getting as badly twised in the future


----------



## Kryptonic (Sep 26, 2006)

lmao @ barrett - yeh well there is that!

Gaz is clearly lazy and like making life hard for himself


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

Kryptonic said:


> lmao @ barrett - yeh well there is that!
> 
> Gaz is clearly lazy and like making life hard for himself


hahaha

but for tangled pipes... great write up gaz :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

barrett said:


> top idea.
> 
> Another tip is to put it away properly and carefully coil it all up and this should stop it getting as badly twised in the future


Yeah but eventually general use gets it tangled up, pulling around cars etc :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Can we stickyify it mods?


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

barrett said:


> top idea.
> 
> Another tip is to put it away properly and carefully coil it all up and this should stop it getting as badly twised in the future


:thumb: had mine years and no kinks , look after your tools gaz :wall:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Dont forget to check oil levels as well. They dont normally drink oil but its best to check rather than seizing the machine up!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> :thumb: had mine years and no kinks , look after your tools gaz :wall:


same here, you can easily untwist it by turning the head of the lance any time it gets tangled


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Good write up Gaz.


----------

